# The Secret?  Start 'em Early.



## P. Beck (Aug 20, 2009)

http://www.break.com/index/little-kid-at-a-shooting-range.html

Needs a little work.  Limp wristing the piece kept the slide from locking back.  Yanking the trigger.  Probably can't count high enough to keep a good round count but hell, I lose track myself.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 20, 2009)

Holy fucking shit! WOW!

God that makes me want to take my 18 mth old out to the range... 

Man I was 12 before I got on the comp side of shooting, 19 before I shot my first IDPA match.... Fuck! What A cool dad and hell of a kid!!!


----------



## Manolito (Aug 20, 2009)

Wow great job Mom and Dad. The shooter had a lot of control for the size and age. I never saw an unsafe move. Maybe a Tiger Wood of the shooting sport.


----------



## TheWookie (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice, the kids gonna be a ringer....


----------



## lockNload (Aug 21, 2009)

That's cool. How old is he and what type of 1911 is he shooting?


----------



## shadoload (Aug 21, 2009)

F'in sweet. I've got my 5yr old shooting my .22 rifle with decent accuracy, I teach shooting sports merit badges for the Boy Scouts, but he doesn't like sitting for longer than about 20 rds. I never thought letting him use the wife's pistol. He might like the moving around a little more.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Aug 21, 2009)

Even held it down range when he moved.  I'm impressed.


----------



## skeeter (Aug 21, 2009)

Great muzzle control... The kid will be a terror on the circuit when he gets a little older


----------



## Blue (Aug 21, 2009)

Holy crap that's damn cool!


----------



## 8'Duece (Aug 21, 2009)

By the time he's 20 Rob Leatham and Todd Jarret will be out of the game.  

I agree, the Tiger Woods of pistol comp shooting. ;)


----------



## 7point62 (Aug 21, 2009)

Little dude's got the moves.


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 21, 2009)

Good job, little man.  And good on the parents.

Perfect practice makes perfect.


----------



## SFPR7H@k3r (Sep 11, 2009)

LOL ... he is not a lil kid, he is a 25 year old midget.... J.K , very impresive


----------



## Ranger Psych (Sep 11, 2009)

Expect to see videos like that from me and the minion in 6 years.


----------



## 7point62 (Sep 12, 2009)

I started my sons at around 8 and 9 with BB guns, post a Marine PMI safety lecture that made their ears ring for three weeks...and a couple of confiscations after a few minor safety infractions (just to let them know I wasn't kidding) and then bumped them to .22s when they hit double digits. My youngest, now 13, is _The_ man with a handgun...and my middle boy, 16, is a steel-eyed rifleman. (My oldest son, 19, only shoots footballs. ) 

But I can trust the younger boys to avenge my death. This is a comfort to me.


----------



## WOODY67 (Sep 23, 2009)

I started my daughter off at 7 w/ a .22 Henry Mini Bolt and a NRA Life Membership. Still having issues w/ being a right handed shooter w/ lt eye dominance. Definately better tho


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 23, 2009)

WOODY67 said:


> I started my daughter off at 7 w/ a .22 Henry Mini Bolt and a NRA Life Membership. Still having issues w/ being a right handed shooter w/ lt eye dominance. Definately better tho




Have her wear an eye patch for a few hours every day, just normal stuff walking, playing, playing video games or whatever. She will have headache's for the first week or two (caused by eye strain) but after about week 3 she will start to develop the strength in her right eye...

I have had to do this for a few people and it gives great results if they stay with it.:2c:


----------



## WOODY67 (Sep 24, 2009)

I will have to get her to try that. Getting her to stick to it is an entirely different animal.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Sep 25, 2009)

play it off like it's be a pirate day for a couple months..


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 25, 2009)

WOODY67 said:


> I will have to get her to try that. Getting her to stick to it is an entirely different animal.



I hear you, remember just a 2 or 3 hours. Like doing homework and the dishes! ;)


----------



## car (Sep 25, 2009)

7point62 said:


> I started my sons at around 8 and 9 with BB guns, .......... and then bumped them to .22s



My grandfather did the same with me, only he filed the sights off of the BB gun and made me keep both eyes open.


----------



## WOODY67 (Sep 26, 2009)

J.A.B. said:


> I hear you, remember just a 2 or 3 hours. Like doing homework and the dishes! ;)



Time will tell


----------



## ///M3 (Oct 24, 2009)

hmm...starting early can't hurt at all.

I shot my first rifle at an ROTC event before I went basic training at Benning in the summer of 2005, and I was 20.  I've shot expert every time except only twice and have used the techniques taught by my drill sgts.  I went over to the designated marksman course in Camp Robinson, Arkansas and used their techniques and shot even better and earned the Top Gun of my class.

it's not hard; all you have to do is be focused, patient and most important, LISTEN to your instructors.  over time you can adapt to how you like to shoot (with armor vs. without for example).


----------

